# Blu-Ray Audio Ripping



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Was browsing a thread and came across the question of how to rip Blu Ray audio. Thought it would be a good idea to share this article on the subject, which starts off:

_"Many Blu-ray discs contain Dolby multi-channel and Linear Pulse Code Modulation (LPCM) two channel audio mixes. Thus, concert Blu-ray discs can be a terrific source of uncompressed high resolution audio playable on a traditional Blu-ray player or a music server. Playback using a music server or computer is best accomplished by ripping the audio from the Blu-ray disc on to a hard drive. There are several ways to rip the audio from a Blu-ray disc. Some of these methods are free, some rip only to lossy audio formats, some are difficult to use, and some are very time consuming. The following tutorial details what I believe is the simplest method of ripping lossless Blu-ray audio that's ready for importing into a music collection without spending hours curating the audio files."_

All that sounds nifty for ripping the audio from a concert BD, or movie soundtrack. But what about Blu Ray _audio-only_ discs? Do they have the same lossless format (PCM 2.0, Dolby True HD, or DTS-HD Master Audio), or do they use DSD encoding? If DSD, can you still rip them? Sorry if my learning curve created a silly question!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Lumen said:


> All that sounds nifty for ripping the audio from a concert BD, or movie soundtrack. But what about Blu Ray _audio-only_ discs? Do they have the same lossless format (PCM 2.0, Dolby True HD, or DTS-HD Master Audio), or do they use DSD encoding? If DSD, can you still rip them? Sorry if my learning curve created a silly question!


I do not know of any BD with DSD tracks although it is certainly possible to do.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The latest Pink Floyd Album is on BR... I am trying to remember what i used to rip mine (I just formatted my hdd, and went from Win 10 back to Win 7).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just checked and Rush 2112 is alos a 5.1 BR. I am still trying to figure out what software i used, but i know that they were ripped to FLAC in 5.1.


----------



## lazling (9 mo ago)

Try a professional Blu-ray ripping tool please like DumboFab, A clean, clear interface makes it easy to use, and the output video delivers high quality.


----------

